# São Paulo | The Cosmopolitan and Vibrant Metropolis



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo - Brazil

*Population*: 11,895,893 (21,200,000 in metro area)
*GDP*: US$ 473,000 billion
*GDP per capta*: US$ 23,704
*HDI*: 0,805 (very high)

*São Paulo* is the largest city in Brazil, the largest city proper in the southern hemisphere and Americas and the world's seventh largest city by population. The metropolis is anchor to the São Paulo metropolitan area, ranked as the second most populous metropolitan area in the Americas and among the ten largest metropolitan areas on the planet.[3] São Paulo is the capital of the state of São Paulo, Brazil's most populous state. It exerts strong regional influence in commerce, finance, arts and entertainment and a strong international influence.[4] The name of the city honors Saint Paul of Tarsus.


São Paulo has the largest economy, by GDP, among Latin American and Brazilian cities.[5] Its GDP _per capita_ is the fifth highest among the larger Latin American cities and Brazil's second highest, behind Brasília.[5]
The metropolis has significant cultural, economic and political influence both nationally and internationally. It is home to several important monuments, parks and museums such as the Latin American Memorial, the Museum of the Portuguese Language, São Paulo Museum of Art, Museum of Ipiranga and the Ibirapuera Park. Paulista Avenue is the most important financial center of São Paulo. The city holds many high profile events, like the São Paulo Art Biennial, the Brazil Grand Prix Formula 1 Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo Fashion Week, ATP Brasil Open and the São Paulo Indy 300. Sao Paulo hosts the world's largest gay pride parade according to the Guinness Book of World Records.


It is home to the São Paulo Stock Exchange, the Future Markets and the Cereal Market Stock Exchanges (the second largest stock exchange in the World, in market value).[6] São Paulo is home to several of the tallest buildings in Brazil, including the building _Mirante do Vale_, _Italia_, _Altino Arantes_, _North Tower_ of the UNSCOM (United Nations Centre Enterprise) and many others.


People from the city of São Paulo are known as _paulistanos_, while _paulistas_ designates anyone from the surrounding state, including the _paulistanos_. The city's Latin motto, which it has shared with the battleship and the aircraft carrier named after it, is _Non ducor, duco_, which translates as "I am not led, I lead."[7]


The city, which is also colloquially known as "Sampa" or "Cidade da Garoa" (city of drizzle), is also known for its unreliable weather, the size of its helicopter fleet, its architecture, gastronomy, severe traffic congestion and multitude of skyscrapers. The city is considered an alpha world city according to the Global City economic system. According to one source, São Paulo is expected to have the second highest economic growth in the world between 2011 and 2025, although New York City and Tokyo were expected to remain the largest in 2025.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo#cite_note-8

*Climate*: Humid Subtropical
*Altitude*: 760 m

Subprefectures of São Paulo









*Flag:*










*Only the best pics (HD)
Size= 1024 x 768 or similar*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Brooklyn CBD
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Sao Paulo - Ponte Estaida / Sao Paulo Cable-stayed Bridge by night by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr









Revista Veja​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Faria Lima Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Av. Faria Lima by igorlt, on Flickr









Av. Faria Lima by igorlt, on Flickr









2012-07-29-0058.jpg by igorlt, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread for a great city! Looking for more! kay:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^I'm glad you liked! Keep visiting and commenting!​
Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr 









Edifícios Martinelli & Altino Arantes, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Brooklyn CBD
Pinheiros Subprefecture









La posibilidad del crepúsculo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr









El resultado del crepúsculo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr 









Ponte Estaiada by djalonso, on Flickr ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Sem título by sand and ice, on Flickr









Casa das Arcadas by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr









Perspectiva da Justiça by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibirapuera Auditorium
Vila Mariana Subprefecture









Niemeyer, São Paulo te Saúda!!! by Serlunar, on Flickr


auditorio ibirapuera by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr









Auditorio Ibirapuera by Eduardo Deboni, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Buenos Aires Urban Park
Sé Subprefecture









_romance no jardim by .merchan, on Flickr


1871 por augusto gomes, no Flickr









São Paulo. Higienópolis Parque Buenos Aires SUNDAY MORNING by LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, on Flickr ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Vila Olimpia por EK'S, no Flickr









Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr


Estação Faria Lima - Linha 4 by ALE FRATA, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture









Source









Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr









Praça Alexandre de Gusmão by luisrftc, on Flickr









IMG_1188 by Sallywu0415, on Flickr ​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice city skyline as well!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new thread for Sao Paulo...thanks for the lovely photos. :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Parque do Povo by digitalgangsta, on Flickr









Carlos Alkmin









Av. Faria Lima by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beautiful thread, FAAN! Keep posting!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you! :cheers:

Villa-Lobos Urban Park
Alto Pinheiros District









Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe_Borges, on Flickr 









Orquidário Ruth Cardoso by Felipe_Borges, on Flickr


Parque Villa-Lobos por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Inline Roller Skater por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Marginal Pinherios
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Nestlé Building by Felipe_Borges, on Flickr









Source









Source










Estação Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr 
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture









Sampa City by Roberto Oya, on Flickr 









Reflexo da torre by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr









Avenida Paulista by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Viaduto do Chá by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


refletindo por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr









Tribunal de Alçada Civil by mlsirac, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Zu Lai Temple
City of Cotia (Metro Area)


Portal do Templo Zu Lai por Ernesto.Alves, no Flickr









Source


Templo Zu Lai por Ernesto.Alves, no Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow, I thought you posted these photos in the wrong thread!  

great Chinese architecture structure.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Praça do Patriarca by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr









Vale do Anhangabaú by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr









Theatro Municipal by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr 









Arquivo D700 by PauloMagoo, on Flickr









lá no fundo by Weeth, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Wow, I thought you posted these photos in the wrong thread!
> 
> great Chinese architecture structure.


Glad you liked it! São Paulo is the city with the highest number of easterns in Latin America, the Chinese and descendants are 120,000.

I'll search for pics of Liberdade, the chinese/japanese neighborhood of São Paulo.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Liberdade
Sé Subprefecture


Ano novo chinês - liberdade por jairo [gyro], no Flickr


Liberdade por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Agência bancária/Praça da Liberdade por luisrftc, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source









Eco Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr









Source









Marginal Pinheiros by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr









Guilherme Rebelo

​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Such beauty on this thread! Amazing work FAAN! :cheers:


----------



## Caboclo (Jan 9, 2012)

Que orgulho! :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice thread, FAAN. I like so much the Municipal Theater. :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Burns (May 2, 2011)

Very nice thread, FAAN. São Paulo is great. Keep posting.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bye bye world said:


> Such beauty on this thread! Amazing work FAAN! :cheers:





Caboclo said:


> Que orgulho! :cheers:





Vasthrash said:


> Nice thread, FAAN. I like so much the Municipal Theater. :cheers:





Mr. Burns said:


> Very nice thread, FAAN. São Paulo is great. Keep posting.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr









Pátio do Colégio by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr 









Igreja do Sagrado Coração de Jesus by luisrftc, on Flickr 









Rua Álvares Penteado by luisrftc, on Flickr

​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Source









Ponte em arco Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Marcelo Langer's Flickr, on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr


Marquise do Parque do Ibirapuera, São Paulo, Brasil by Pedro Kok, on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - OCA by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Independência Park
Ipiranga Subprefecture









Source


Museu do Ipiranga by LeandroSartori, on Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


"Monumento à Independência" Ettore Ximenes by ARTExplorer, on Flickr









Monumento à Independência do Brasil / Monument to the Independence of Brazil - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr









JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr









P1010867 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr​


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW FAAN! :cheers: :applause:


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Brooklin - Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Marginal Pinheiros by Julio Brunet Rocha, on Flickr









Topo by Michael S Guimarães, on Flickr









Instituto Tomie Ohtake by Michael S Guimarães, on Flickr









São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: View from Sheraton Sao Paulo WTC Hotel by wallyg, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture









São Paulo by edu marmello, on Flickr










Ibirapuera 3 by Sin Salud, on Flickr









Lake by Skazen, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Please, keep posting FAAN.

Excelent thread!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









L9993486 by edu marmello, on Flickr









Catedral da Sé by Michael S Guimarães, on Flickr 









Praça das Artes 4 by LAURO ROCHA, on Flickr 









Pateo do Colégio by brspled, on Flickr 









Impressionistas no CCBB by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture









Source









Generic city by sputnik 57, on Flickr









Edifício Banco SulAmericano, São Paulo, SP by pedro kok, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pátio do Colégio
Sé Subprefecture


Pátio do Colégio - Berço de São Paulo XXII by Serlunar, on Flickr


Pátio by André Destro, on Flickr


Pátio do Colégio - São Paulo - CicloFaixa by rafa-alves, on Flickr


São PauloATEO DO COLLEGIO-Monumento a Fundação de São Paulo by LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source

Itaim Bibi
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Ponte Estaiada by Sysop, on Flickr

Faria Lima Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Faria Lima Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Cruzamento Faria Lima x Cidade Jardim by Vamos Tirar o Planeta do Sufoco, on Flickr









Source









Blue by Michael S Guimarães, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Vila Olimpia - 2012 by BN Foto, on Flickr









E-Tower by luisrftc, on Flickr









Torre Santander - Vista noturna Parque do povo by Francisco Donadio, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This city has a wonderful mix of new and old in term of the architecture.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Marginal Pinheiros
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Sao Paulo Panorama by leo_neves, on Flickr

Brooklin
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Sem título by danielducci, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Otávio Frias de Oliveira Cable-Stayed Bridge
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Ponte Estaiada at Night (16:9) by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


24ª Saída Fotocultura by Yuri Alexandre, on Flickr​


----------



## OrlandoBragaJr (Sep 4, 2012)

An amazing thread! Very well done!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you! :cheers:

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Vila Olímpia by Henrique Peretti, on Flickr

Altino Arantes Building
Sé Subprefecture


Edifício Altino Arantes, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Martinelli Building
Sé Subprefecture









Source

Sé Cathedral
Sé Subprefecture


Sé, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job FAAN!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you, guys! :cheers:

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


sunset by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr

Museum of Contemporary Art of the University of São Paulo
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


architecture byFernando Stankuns, on Flickr


oscar niemeyer by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


mac by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr

​


----------



## SoaD (Jul 1, 2011)

Excelente thread, magnifica ciudad y hermosas fotos. :bow:
Felicitaciones amigos brasileros.
Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

The pics are mostly very updated! Congrats, FAAN! Love to see my city in such a nice way!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you, guys! 


Eldorado Business Tower
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source

Vila Olímpia Skyline
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Vila Olímpia by André Schneider Prietsch, on Flickr

Altino Arantes Building
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_4039 by LeoAzevedo, on Flickr​


----------



## JaguarYaguarete (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow! That is Metropolis.
Fucking Amazing!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

FAAN please, do not stop to post


----------



## JaguarYaguarete (Jul 20, 2013)

> FAAN please, do not stop to post


That'a Right!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio atrato said:


> FAAN please, do not stop to post


I'm in a travel now. I'll be back home soon, and I'll post more pics


----------



## JaguarYaguarete (Jul 20, 2013)

> I'm in a travel now. I'll be back home soon, and I'll post more pics


O'k... Are we wait!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

New york of south


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi
Pinheiros Subprefecture










Sao Paulo Cable-Stayed Bridge (Ponte Estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira) and Tower Bridge Corporate by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr

Berrini 500 Building
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Edificio Berrini 500 - Ruy Ohtake's project by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Estação Júlio Prestes
Bom Retiro District










Ruy Barbosa Pinto









Ruy Barbosa Pinto


FPM227 Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by Fernando Picarelli Martins, on Flickr

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil
Sé Subprefecture









Carlos Alkmin
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Carlos Alkmin

Rochaverá Skyline (2009)
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Carlos Alkmin​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Brooklin
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Sao Paulo - Brazil by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Rochaverá by Klauss Egon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pinacoteca of São Paulo
Sé Subprefecture


Pinacoteca. by Aline França*, on Flickr









Source









Source


Pinacoteca by Serlunar, on Flickr

​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Skye Restaurant
Vila Mariana Subprefecture









Source

Marginal Pinheros
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source


​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Source

Dacon Building
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Source​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vale do Anhangabaú
Sé Subprefecture


Vale do Anhangabaú - Rua Formosa by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Moema
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Vista do MAC Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Ibirapuera_Panorama22 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pátio do Colégio
Sé Subprefecture


Pátio do Colégio by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Ponte do Ipê by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chedid Jafet Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Avenida Chedid Jafet by luisrftc, on Flickr

JK 1600 Building
Pinheiros Subprefecture


JK 1600 by luisrftc, on Flickr

One Hundred Capital Center
Pinheiros Subprefecture


One Hundred / Capital Center by luisrftc, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

JK Iguatemi
Pinheiros Subprefecture









Gleidson Gomes









Gleidson Gomes​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brooklin Novo
Pinheiros Subprefecture


MARCELODONATELLI1234 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


MARCELODONATELLIC5565 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great looking bridge!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks for the comment!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page >>>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Municipal Theater
Sé Subprefecture


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia Skyline seen from Povo Park
Pinheiros Subprefecture


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr

Faria Lima Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nove de Julho Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Avenida Nove de Julho - Jardins por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr

Latin American Memorial
Lapa Subprefecture


Memorial da América Latina por Thiago Fenolio, no Flickr


Memorial da América Latina por Thiago Fenolio, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Marginal Pinheiros
Pinheiros Subprefecture


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Infinity Tower
Pinheiros Subprefecture


MARCELODONATELLI1779 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1768 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture


MARCELODONATELLI8762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ipiranga Museum
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga por Rodrigo Ono, no Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning city which reminds me a lot of Vancouver.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

The city looks splendid at night. :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Santander Tower
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Torre Santander by Francisco Donadio, on Flickr


Torre Santander - Vista noturna Parque do povo by Francisco Donadio, on Flickr​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Absolutely stunning pics! Thank You so much for the sharing, FAAN!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

handsome tower!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never seen so many good pics of SP, FAAN. Congratulations!


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks FAAN! Nice pics!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


centro de São Paulo by Vitor Nisida, on Flickr


Praca das Artes 02_Panorama1 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Winter Day in Paulista Avenue
Sé Subpefecture


Avenida Paulista no Inverno by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Santa Casa
Sé Subprefecture


Santa Casa by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Nightlife in São Paulo
Sé Subprefecture


São Jorge + 12D by Vitor Nisida, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

SP looks great!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

What a great thread !

Cheers


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Altino Arantes Building
Sé Subprefecture


Avenida Sao Joao _Panorama1 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Vale Anhangabaú by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Octavio Frias de Oliveira Bridge
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Sao Paulo - Ponte Octavio Frias de Oliveira e Tower Bridge Corporate by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibirapuera Obelisk
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Obelisco do Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Museum of Contemporary Art of the University of São Paulo
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


MAC_Panorama1 copyA by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cedros Palace
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Casamento Alessandra & Cleber by Edgar Petriccione, on Flickr


Casamento Alessandra & Cleber by Edgar Petriccione, on Flickr


Casamento Alessandra & Cleber by Edgar Petriccione, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Italian Restaurant in the terrace of Itália Building
Sé Subprefecture


Bar do Terraço Itália by Edgar Petriccione, on Flickr


"City Lights" by ALEXANDRE HIDEKI, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Copan Building
Sé Subprefecture


vista do Edifício Copan by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


vista do Edifício Copan by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


vista do Edifício Copan by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Municipal Theater
Sé Subprefecture


SP by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr

Sumaré Avenue
Lapa Subprefecture


Sem título by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Awsome! :master:
Any pictures of Copan? 
Btw, nearest ski rssort from Sao Paulo is?
:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> ^^ Awsome! :master:
> Any pictures of Copan?
> Btw, nearest ski rssort from Sao Paulo is?
> :cheers:


I'll search for some pics of Copan Building and later I'll post here 

There's an artificial ski resort in São Roque (a city of the metro area) called Ski Mountain Park, it's 54 km from São Paulo. If you want real snow, you have to go for Gramado (southern Brazil) where there's an indoor ski station (it has the same size of that one in Dubai and the unique in Americas) or Mendoza and Bariloche in Argentina where there are real ski resort. Bariloche in particular is very popular among brazilians.

Ski Mountain Resort (São Paulo's Metro Area):



Ski Mountain Park - São Roque SP by Vitor R. Ferrari, on Flickr


Ski Mountain Park - São Roque- SP by Liriam T., on Flickr


Lais Souza by Confederação Brasileira de Desportos na Neve - C, on Flickr


Ogio Slope Style Contest by Vulto, on Flickr


Cuidado by Bill Szilagyi, on Flickr

Btw, thank you so much for all the likes!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Is this a snow? :lol:
That is something like skiing in Netherlands, except they have a real snow. 
And likes - no problem, I'm trying to sell some likes so this is marketing! 
Hope one day to visit SP! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> ^^ Is this a snow? :lol:
> That is something like skiing in Netherlands, except they have a real snow.
> And likes - no problem, I'm trying to sell some likes so this is marketing!
> Hope one day to visit SP! :cheers:


Snow just in the snowboard area, here in Brazil we just have regular snow in the highlands of the southern region. Hope you come, you'll be very welcome!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Copan Building
Sé Subprefecture


Edificio Copan by Ndecam, on Flickr


EDIFICIO COPAN by santospat, on Flickr


Edificio Copan by Ndecam, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

23 de Maio Avenue
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Av 23 e Maio by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Court of Justice
Sé Subprefecture


Tribunal de Justiça do Estado de São Paulo by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Tribunal de Justica_Panorama1 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Municipal Theater and Ramos Square
Sé Subprefecture


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil
Sé Subprefecture


Rafael e outros mestres no CCBB by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - São Paulo, SP by Lourenco_BR, on Flickr


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - Sao Paulo by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for Copan pictures! :banana:
Can I post some pisc too?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> Thanks for Copan pictures! :banana:
> Can I post some pisc too?


Yes, you can, but follow the same model that I'm using in my posts since the beginning of the thread kay:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I just wanted to post this photo of Edifico Copan building because it is fascinanting:
Edifico Copan​Sé Subprefecture​









http://cidadecopan.zip.net/

:master:
:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed, for the time that it was opened, it was a very innovative building. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yap, I'm fascinated with urbanity of that building. Almost 60 years ago arhitect plaanned heliodrom, penthouses, garsonnieres, shopping cnetres, hospitals, and all that in one big building that looks very nice. :master: First time I saw it on croatian tv. There are few buildinga like this in Croatia, but the urbanity of them is not so good, and there aren't any heliodroms on them!  :cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job FAAN.

Copan is amazing.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Rio!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture


Edifício Banco SulAmericano, São Paulo, SP by Pedro Kok, on Flickr

Red Bull Station
Sé Subprefecture


Red Bull Station, São Paulo, Brasil by Pedro Kok, on Flickr


Red Bull Station, São Paulo, Brasil by Pedro Kok, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Café Square
Sé Subprefecture


Largo do Café por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Viaduto do Chá por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









Douglas Baker
[/SIZE]​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Mackenzie Presbyterian University (Campus)
Higienópolis District





























Santana de Parnaíba Colonial Town
São Paulo Metro Area


Centro Histórico (século XIX) por Macapuna, no Flickr


Júlio Mesquita Square
Luz District



Praça Júlio de Mesquita por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Chinese New Year
Liberdade District


Ano Novo Chinês 2013 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Ano Novo Chinês 2011 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Ano Novo Chinês 2013 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Burle Marx Park
Panamby District


Parque Burle Marx - SP  por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Parque Burle Marx - SP  por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Liberdade Neighborhood
Sino-Japanese quarter - Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo.Bairro da Liberdade TANABATA MATSURI 2012 por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, no Flickr


Kintarô por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr
​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

*Trianon Urban Park*
Sé Subprefecture


Parque Trianon - Avenida Paulista por brunodistillers, no Flickr

Parque da Luz
Sé Subprefecture


100_2235- Parque da Luz-SP por RDKalman, no Flickr

Pinacoteca of São Paulo
Sé Subprefecture


Parque da Luz por Marciofmalves, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Subway
Line 4









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk


Faria Lima Station (Line 4)
Pinheiros Subprefecture









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Municipal Theater
Sé Subprefecture










Júlio Prestes Station
Sé Subprefecture









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Court House
Sé Subprefecture


Vale de Anhagabau por TheFutureIsUnwritten, no Flickr


Post Office Palace
Sé Subprefecture


Prédio dos Correios, Sao Paulo por TheFutureIsUnwritten, no Flickr
​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome updates, Rio atrato! :cheers:
FAAN us missing! hno:
Arhitecture of station and post office! :master:
Saudacoes de Croata! :cheers:


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

*Trianon Urban Park*
Sé Subprefecture


Parque Trianon_012 por mgrenner57, no Flickr


Parque Trianon por Thaysa Wandeur, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture



Bridge to the Sun por Jhows, no Flickr

Ipiranga Museum
Ipiranga Subprefecture



Parque da Independência - São Paulo por Leonardo Luis Soares, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, guys! Thanks for contributing! :cheers:

*@c.concrete*, please edit your posts and adequate them to the standard used in the whole thread.



Japanac said:


> Awsome updates, Rio atrato! :cheers:
> *FAAN us missing!* hno:
> Arhitecture of station and post office! :master:
> Saudacoes de Croata! :cheers:


Lately I'm not having time to post.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

FAAN said:


> Lately I'm not having time to post.


Yeah, I know, you have told me. Here is chaos, too, I have to learn a lot for highschool. 
:cheers:


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Sunday Afternoon por Jhows, no Flickr


Ibira por Jhows, no Flickr


Sampa por Jhows, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Edifício Martinelli por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Edifício Martinelli por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Octávio Frias de Oliveira Cable-Stayed Bridge
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Ponte Estaiada por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great. I think Sao Paulo deserves its reputation as a cutting-edge, super modern metropolis, but it also has a wonderful historic heritage with beautiful historicist architecture.


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture



Vale do Anhangabau - São Paulo por Chico Ferreira - Fotografias, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá - S. Paulo por Chico Ferreira - Fotografias, no Flickr



Viaduto Santa Efigênia - São Paulo por Chico Ferreira - Fotografias, no Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First class world city!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

23 de Maio Avenue
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Avenida 23 de Maio, vista da Passarela Ciccillo Matarazzo por Alexandre Zoppa, no Flickr



Pinheiros Neighborhood
Pinheiros Subprefecture








[/url]
Shooting from balcony por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


Ar seco em São Paulo por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo - Street Scenes



Suéter vermelho do 104 por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr



WTF!? por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


Galera pós Pillowfight por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr



The ice cream joy por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Gay Pride Parade
Paulista Avenue


Parada Gay 2007 Foto1 por Caio Kenji, no Flickr


Christmas at Ibirapuera Park


Ibirá por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


Ibirapuera por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Sigma 10-20mm for Canon por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr



João Bittar e sua gangue por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr

​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Amazing new pics of Sampa! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice photos of Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Rio atrato! 

23 de Maio Avenue
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Sao Paulo Cityscape by alex saberi, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Sunrise over Ibirapuera Park by alex saberi, on Flickr


Ibirapuera Parque Sunset Reflections by alex saberi, on Flickr


Three black swans in Ibirapuera parque by alex saberi, on Flickr


Ibirapuera parque Egret and Goose duel by alex saberi, on Flickr


On the Run by alex saberi, on Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

*Marginal Pinheiros*
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Marginal do Rio Pinheiros por Andre Zuin, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Michael S Guimarães, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Coletivo Vórtex, no Flickr


PROTESTO/PASSE/LIVRE por caiosucessoremix2014, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

*Marginal Pinheiros*
Pinheiros Subprefecture


São Paulo por felipeskyscraper, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias. por Amarildo J. Souza, no Flickr


2008-01-20 LATAM 132 por rudiwadi, no Flickr


2008-01-20 LATAM 128 por rudiwadi, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Doutor Chucri Zaidan Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Panoramica - Av. Chucri Zaidan (em frente a Tv Globo) por Amarildo J. Souza, no Flickr


Ponte sobre Av. Chucri Zaidan - Vista para o Shopping Morumbi e Market Place - São Paulo - SP- Brasil por Cristian D. F., no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/norma_flavia/7036108979/in/photostream/


Market Place Tower II por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

FAAN said:


> Thanks for the pics, Rio atrato!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Bye bye world said:


> Amazing new pics of Sampa! :banana:


Thanks


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo - Street Scenes



Manhã fria em SP por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr



Sensação térmica de até 5ºC em SP por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr


Frio SP por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr



Frio SP por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr


Frio intenso nesta manhã por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Fashion Week



São Paulo Fashion Week - October, 2013 por Texbrasil Program, no Flickr



São Paulo Fashion Week - October, 2013 por Texbrasil Program, no Flickr



​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Downtown from above
Sé Subprefecture


Sem título por Elisa Rodrigues Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Skyline
Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture

Prédios de São Paulo ao entardecer, Antenas da Avenida Paulista, São Paulo 33-Editar por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Prédios de São Paulo ao entardecer, Antenas da Avenida Paulista, São Paulo_1-Editar por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Parque do Ibirapuera, São Paulo_1207-Editar-3 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera, São Paulo_-3 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera, São Paulo_1190-Editar por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

^^

Very nice.


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

^^Thanks


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

CataVento Museum
Sé Subprefecture


CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1890 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1935 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Palácio das Indústrias - Catavento Espaço Cultural da Ciência (Reeditada) por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Museu Catavento - SP-7_8_9_tonemapped por Sergio Alvarim .'., no Flickr


Harmonia por - lucas vinci, no Flickr


Museu Catavento por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Palácio das Indústrias por Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], no Flickr



hdr museu catavento - sephia por marcos.pegorini, no Flickr


Palácio das Indústrias por J Felipe, no Flickr


Palácio das Indústrias por J Felipe, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Eco Berrini
Pinheiros Subprefecture


- reflections - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr

Eldorado Business Tower
Pinheiros Subprefecture


- reflections - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Theatro Municipal de São Paulo por Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


Centro Velho a Noite por Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


Centro Velho a Noite por Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Praça da Sé por Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


Martinelli por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Subestação por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Pico do Jaraguá 
Pirituba-Jaraguá Subprefecture


Pico do Jaragua, São Paulo - Brasil por FLÁVIO NASCIMENTO, no Flickr


Pico do Jaraguá - São Paulo - SP - Brasil por Vlad Cordeiro, no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/apiccinin/5667665612/in/photostream/


Pico do Jaraguá - São Paulo por Caio César Viana, no Flickr


Pico do Jaraguá - São Paulo por erica_dalbello, no Flickr


Pico do Jaraguá - São Paulo - Brasil por fabriciocbarros, no Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
Still beautiful from far away, and lame in site. Would it hurt to invest in a world class turist structure (like the Iguaçu Falls nowadays)?


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Troncos Iluminados por Antonio Carlos Castejón, no Flickr


Oca, de noite por f/43 - Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


A way to walk in peace por Serlunar (tks for 2.1 million views), no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera por Wilson Severino, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Brigadeiro 02 por L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


SP - P&B por L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


TRIANON por L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice updates! :cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

23 de Maio Avenue
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Parque do Ibirapuera por rogeriobromfman, no Flickr


Av 23 e Maio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


IMG_3382 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


Av. 23 de maio, São Paulo-Brasil por Rafael Schaidhauer, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Luz station
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Estação da Luz por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Estação da Luz por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Estação da Luz por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown-black and white
Sé Subprefecture 


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Vale do Anhangabaú por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Viaduto Santa Ifigênia por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr


São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Viaduto Santa Ifigênia por Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture 


24ª Saida Fotocultura por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


24ª Saida Fotocultura por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


24ª Saida Fotocultura por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


24ª Saida Fotocultura 1 por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


24ª Saida Fotocultura por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Omg 300 km:






Is that possible? :nuts:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Omg 300 km:






Is that possible? :nuts:


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Z tower
Pinheiros Subprefecture










source










source









source









source









source​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Luz Urban Park
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo - Parque da Luz 08 por NOSSOULLI, no Flickr


Parque da Luz por w andrade, no Flickr


São Paulo-PARQUE DA LUZ por Evilásio, no Flickr


Sao Paulo "Parque da Luz" por driopp, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Praça da Bandeira por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr



Praça da Bandeira por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr



Praça do Patriarca por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr



Passarela do Terminal Mandeira por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Rochaverá
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Arquitetura de vidro por Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Rochaverá Corporate Tower por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr


Rochavera por Felipe Romano, no Flickr


Rochaverá por fegavronski, no Flickr


Rochaverá por Klauss Egon, no Flickr


Rochaverá - Morumbi por reinaldorollo, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


DSC_0176 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0758 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


Walking through the Anhangabaú Valley por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0823 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


DSC_0797 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0768 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0700 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0709 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


DSC_0402 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0445 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0384 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0392 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Doutor Chucri Zaidan Avenue 
Pinheiros Subprefecture


DSC_0730 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0732 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0728 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0725 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Independence Museum/Park
Ipiranga Subprefecture


DSC_0698 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0720 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0690 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0696 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0688 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great job, Stark! :applause:

CENU
Pinheiros Subprefecture


_DSC0711-1 by clickbill_, on Flickr


_CSC0718-1 by clickbill_, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sé Cathedral
Sé Subprefecture


Another view of the Se Cathedral - Sao Paulo by clickbill_, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé - São Paulo by clickbill_, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


DSC_0756 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0672 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

CENU
Pinheiros Subprefecture


DSC_0127 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0122 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr









ByTchello








ByTchello​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture




































ByTchello http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780762&highlight=​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Luz Urban Park
Sé Subprefecture


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture






























































ByTchello http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780762&highlight=


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jardim América neighborhood 
Pinheiros Subprefecture









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jardim América neighborhood 
Pinheiros Subprefecture









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966









ByTchelllo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740966​
Jardim Europa neighborhood
Pinheiros Subprefecture









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709










ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709​​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jardim Europa neighborhood
Pinheiros Subprefecture









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709&page=2









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709&page=2









ByMariaTheresa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155709&page=2​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Pacaembu neighborhood
Lapa Subprefecture









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647&highlight=​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Pacaembu neighborhood
Lapa Subprefecture









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647









ByFarrapo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009647 ​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


DSC_0107-2 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0089 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0074 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0064 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


DSC_0032 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0023 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0029 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0055 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0081 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Pedro Álvares Cabral Avenue 
Vila Mariana Subprefecture









ByEduardoGanança









ByEduardoGanança









ByEduardoGanança

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo random pictures
Street Level Life





































*All photos by Marcelo Isidoro Alves - Tchello*​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Luz station 
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_9150 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9153 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9158 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9155 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_9137 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9124 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9135 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_9039 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Facades of São Paulo

*Old building in downtown area*


Janelada by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


*Corporate buildings in Paulista Avenue*


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


*Pinheiro Station. Metro Line 4*


Subterrâneo by Evandro Badin, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Facades of São Paulo


paredão da São João por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


São Paulo por edu marmello, no Flickr


São Paulo por edu marmello, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Luz Station. Line 9 of the Metropolitan Train System
Sé Subprefecture


Plataforma por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Trens por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Faria Lima Station. Line 4 of the Metropolitan Train System
Pinheiros Subprefecture


P1010867 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

A market place in the Sino-Japanese neighborhood
Sé Subprefecture


Bairro da Liberdade São Paulo  por Onildo_Lima オニウド_リマ, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


over!!!! por Lílian Melim, no Flickr


centro. por Lílian Melim, no Flickr


_DSC76272883.JPG por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


sé. por Lílian Melim, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Buenos Aires Urban Park
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_8652 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8684 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8682 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8676 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8659 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









Byrenehass









Byrenehass









Byrenehass









Byrenehass​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Higienópolis neighborhood 
Pinheiros Subprefecture 


IMG_8650 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8638 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8624 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_8635 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Caminhada Noturna pelo Centro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Caminhada Noturna pelo Centro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Edificio Alexandre Mackenzie por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Rua Roberto Simonsen por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park 
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job StarkBSG


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Patriarca Square 
Sé Subprefecture


_DSC70972261.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture


Untitled by melinaflynn, on Flickr


Untitled by Glauco França, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture


Untitled by Felipe Rodrigues, on Flickr


3 by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Corinthians Arena 
Itaquera Subprefecture


Corinthians 1 x 0 Santos. by outsuka, on Flickr



















Source
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture



neo by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


over São Paulo by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


dois by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


em sombra by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


Sé no centro by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


vigia by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr


walk & run by *Ολύμπιος*, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Marginal Pinheiros - Urban Freeway 
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Ótima vista da Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo by danielaalfaia, on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros, Hilton Hotel - São Paulo by andrebatistuzzo, on Flickr


Sao Paulo - Ponte Estaiada / Sao Paulo Cable-stayed Bridge by Night by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by e_vallim, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Esquina da Av São João com Rua Formosa por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Galeria do Rock por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Efigênia por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Praça Ramos de Azevedo por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture


Safra Paulista by Felipe Pipi, on Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rooftop view of the Itália building
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr


Terraço Itália by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr


São Paulo by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Aerial view of the Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo 2014 by Fábio Canhim, on Flickr

Street view


São Paulo 2014 by Fábio Canhim, on Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great updates, we have some really charming views here isn't it? :cheers:


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture


Ed. Martinelli por Milena Leonel, no Flickr


Sampa City por Milena Leonel, no Flickr


McCafe por Marciobien, no Flickr


Banco London por Milena Leonel, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Trees por Marciobien, no Flickr


Ibira por Marciobien, no Flickr


Lion por Marciobien, no Flickr


DSC_0099-1 por pliniogimenez, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Luz Urban Park 
Sé Subprefecture


Natureza da Luz por pliniogimenez, no Flickr


Grandiosidade por pliniogimenez, no Flickr


Raizes por pliniogimenez, no Flickr


Parque da Luz - São Paulo por schaden_freude, no Flickr


Aquário da Diana - II por schaden_freude, no Flickr


"A procura da luz" por schaden_freude, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Botanical Garden 
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardim Botânico por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Castelinho por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Botanical Garden 
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardim Botânico por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Museu de Botânica por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Trilha da nascente por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

São Paulo courthouse
Sé Subprefecture









By gutooo









By Tchelllo









By gutooo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Downtown Buildings 
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Trianon Urban Park 
Sé Subprefecture


IMAG5554 por roman_fln, no Flickr


IMAG5562 por roman_fln, no Flickr


IMAG5556 por roman_fln, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, guys!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


8544 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


8527 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


8539 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture


8544 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


MASP by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibirapuera Park
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho Oliveira Filho, on Flickr

Pátio do Colégio
Sé Subprefecture


Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho Oliveira Filho, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho Oliveira Filho, on Flickr


Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho Oliveira Filho, on Flickr
​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I'm looking up at something too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Me too as well  :cheers:

Great, very nice updates btw


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow... nice view of that sweet pair of.... buildings!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Christmas at the Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture



_DSC42738709.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42418677.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42268662.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42468682.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

_DSC42698705.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42628698.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42588694.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC42718707.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

_DSC42558691.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Caminhada Noturna 20/12/2012 by RogerioCavalheiro, on Flickr


Caminhada Noturna 20/12/2012 by RogerioCavalheiro, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Christmas at the Paulista Avenue
Sé Subprefecture



_DSC39818420.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC40108449.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC40978535.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC40758514.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

_DSC39918430.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC40838521.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC40408479.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Natal na Paulista by Walter Scaranto, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Natal. by Leandro Galor, on Flickr


Natal na Paulista by Walter Scaranto, on Flickr


Decoração de Natal - Prédio Bradesco by annamotta, on Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Natal na Av. Paulista by ~Bani~, on Flickr


Paulista 14 by Leonardo Mota, on Flickr


Natal Reciclado!!!!! by isabelavistue, on Flickr


Natal na Paulista - Prédio Sesi by by Rê Araujo, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Altino Arantes building
Sé Subprefecture


Corpos Presentes by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr


Banespão by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr

Viadutos building
Sé Subprefecture


Edificio Viadutos by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr

Planalto building
Sé Subprefecture


Edifício Planalto by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

República neighborhood
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo










By Tchelllo
​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

República neighborhood
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

República neighborhood
Sé Subprefecture









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo









By Tchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Independence Museum 
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Independence Park
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Independence Park
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Independence Park
Ipiranga Subprefecture


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Jardins e Museu do Ipiranga por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Viaduto Sta Ephigênia by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Skyline Anhangabaú by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Esquina Paulistana by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Torres da Catedral by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Cúpula Verde by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Curva na Direita by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Luz urban park 
Sé Subprefecture


Jardim da Luz by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Oásis na Luz by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice as well


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_20150509_121059 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20150509_115154 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20150509_115244 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20150509_115130 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20150509_115208 by StarkBSG, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ibirapuera Urban Park 
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


IMG_2951 by Joaquim Procopio, no Flickr


Sem título by Bianca Ramirez, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Municipal Market 
Sé Subprefecture


Frente Mercado Municipal - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


Superior Mercado Municipal - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


São Paulo-Centro.MERCADO MUNICIPAL (The Town Market) by Luiz Paulo Marques de Souza, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


Vista da Ponte Santa Efigenia-07885 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr


Centro históricode São Paulo by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr


Mosteiro de São Bento by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo-07872 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo-07923 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown São Paulo its really very nice :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo / SP Panorâmica by Max Levay, on Flickr


SP City by Max Levay, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vila Olímpia
Pinheiros Subprefecture


São Paulo skyline by Kristofer Malmberg, on Flickr


São Paulo roof tops by Kristofer Malmberg, on Flickr


Cars passing by by Kristofer Malmberg, on Flickr


Incoming helicopter taxi by Kristofer Malmberg, on Flickr​


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

How many illusions posted in the city of white blocks that used to live. I will not post the pictures of what one sees in São Paulo: white low blocks and blind gables, entire neighborhoods where you see houses with the same pattern of tiled roofs, slums and tenements and some beautiful exceptions like these projects posted above.

Unfortunately, the title does not live up to reality. The city is much more provincial than cosmopolitan and data show us that yes. There are many more Brazilians than foreigners living in Sao Paulo. And many of these Brazilians, despite having roots in other parts of the country and have other nationalities, have almost the same standard behavioral and easy way to identify São Paulo to be. People who do not follow this pattern of being São Paulo, which includes even praising alleged city qualities for the rest of the world are generally harshly reprimanded if they do in the presence of sites. This does not sit well with being cosmopolitan.

I do not see a diversity of what is seen in New York, London, Paris where there is a large presence of people of different nationalities and a wealth of varying customs and cultures that make visitors and migrants do not perceive major adaptation needs.


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Fabricio JF said:


> The reality is that less than 2% of the resident population of São Paulo, according to *Ibope*, is made up of foreigners, a sign that is not that cosmopolitan in comparison with other cities worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabricio JF said:


> How many illusions posted in the city of white blocks that used to live. I will not post the pictures of what one sees in São Paulo: white low blocks and blind gables, entire neighborhoods where you see houses with the same pattern of tiled roofs, slums and tenements and some beautiful exceptions like these projects posted above.
> 
> Unfortunately, the title does not live up to reality. The city is much more provincial than cosmopolitan and data show us that yes. There are many more Brazilians than foreigners living in Sao Paulo. And many of these Brazilians, despite having roots in other parts of the country and have other nationalities, have almost the same standard behavioral and easy way to identify São Paulo to be. People who do not follow this pattern of being São Paulo, which includes even praising alleged city qualities for the rest of the world are generally harshly reprimanded if they do in the presence of sites. This does not sit well with being cosmopolitan.
> 
> I do not see a diversity of what is seen in New York, London, Paris where there is a large presence of people of different nationalities and a wealth of varying customs and cultures that make visitors and migrants do not perceive major adaptation needs.


:toilet::toilet::toilet:

The biggest Italian city in the world, the biggest Lebanese city in the world, more Japanese living here than in the entire US, people from all parts of the world turned a 30,000 people village into one of the wealthiest metro areas in the world.

Go troll elsewhere.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Sampa by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from São Paulo, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


_MG_0010A1aM by Jose Eduardo F. Boaventura, on Flickr

Patriarca Square
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_0003A1 by Jose Eduardo F. Boaventura, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Luz Station
Sé Subprefecture


CRW_2747_01B by Jose Eduardo F. Boaventura, on Flickr

Old building seen from Artur Costa e Silva Pres. Elevated Way
Sé Subprefecture


IMG_6781F by Jose Eduardo F. Boaventura, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from São Paulo :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Aerial View of Itaim Bibi - Brooklin CBD
Pinheiros Subprefecture


UberCopter (14 of 18) by Mateus Reppucci, on Flickr


Vista de um helicóptero de São Paulo by Mateus Reppucci, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brigadeiro Faria Lima Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


galeria_home_01 by Rick1645, no Flickr


looking the tops by Elero automotive Photography, on Flickr


Faria Lima by Elero automotive Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Augusta Street and Old Downtown's Skyline
Sé Subprefecture


SP by Escanhuela Photography, on Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Altino Arantes Building
Sé Subprefecture


Centro (São Paulo, Brasil) by Alex Filho, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Obelisk
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Obelisco do Ibirapuera (São Paulo, Brasil) by Alex Filho, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Urban Life People
São Paulo


Centro de São Paulo - Brasil by vintequatro 10, on Flickr


"Rua Oscar Freire, São Paulo, 2017" by Rodrigo Sant'Ana, on Flickr


liberte-se by Robson Araújo, on Flickr


"Rodoviária Tietê - Santana, São Paulo, 2016" by Rodrigo Sant'Ana, on Flickr


Tempos Modernos / Modern Times by Antonio Marin Jr, on Flickr


"Vila Madalena, São Paulo, 2017" by Rodrigo Sant'Ana, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Downtown
Sé Subprefecture


São Paulo 462 III by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Edifício na Praça da Sé by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Praça das Artes by Alfred Myers, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amauri Street
Pinheiros Subprefecture


amauri street by Elero automotive Photography, on Flickr

Municipal Theater
Sé Subprefecture


Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr​


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

So much life in the streets


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed! Great, very nice photos, FAAN! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaim Bibi - Brooklin CBD
Pinheiros Subprefecture


meanwhile in Gotham... I mean.. meanwhile in São Paulo. by Everaldo Coelho, on Flickr

Chucri Zaidan Avenue
Pinheiros Subprefecture


[ .outrun ] by Rafael Andrade, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Municipal Theater
Sé Subprefecture


Teatro municipal by Henrique Nishimura, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal - São Paulo by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rochaverá Corporate Towers
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Rochaverá Corporate Towers, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Metropolitan Orthodox Cathedral
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Catedral Católica Ortodoxa de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Justice Palace of São Paulo
Sé Subprefecture


Justice Palace of São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Colors of the Municipal Market
Sé Subprefecture


Municipal Market of São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr


Municipal Market of São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More photos next page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Old Downtown*
_Sé Subprefecture_ 


São Paulo by Eduardo Mello, on Flickr


São Paulo by Eduardo Mello, on Flickr


São Paulo by Eduardo Mello, on Flickr


Sala São Paulo by Eduardo Mello, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from São Paulo, FAAN


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Old Downtown*
_Sé Subprefecture_ 

São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

São Paulo vista da janela do ônibus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Anchieta-Imigrantes Highway System*
_São Paulo Macrometropolis_









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Elevo*
_Vila Mariana Subprefecture_









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Módulo Rebouças*
_Pinheiros Subprefecture_ 









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*RiverOne*
_Pinheiros Subprefecture_









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily









ArchDaily​


----------



## WStyle (8 mo ago)

FAAN said:


> *RiverOne*
> _Pinheiros Subprefecture_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Faria Lima Avenue*
_Pinheiros Subprefecture_


São Paulo, Brasil by Giuliana Carnicelli, on Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Giuliana Carnicelli, on Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Giuliana Carnicelli, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Anhangabaú Square*
_Sé Subprefecture_









Source

*São Francisco Square*
_Sé Subprefecture_









Source​


----------



## WStyle (8 mo ago)

FAAN said:


> *Anhangabaú Square*
> _Sé Subprefecture_
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautiful view!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from São Paulo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cidade Matarazzo Complex*
_Sé Subprefecture_









Source











Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Liberdade Scenes*
_Sé Subprefecture_ 









willi_pinheiro









Mau Alcântara​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Oscar Ibirapuera*
Vila Mariana Subprefecture









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*
_Butantã Subprefecture_









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rebouças 3535*
_Pinheiros Subprefecture_









Source

*Lorena Offices*
_Pinheiros Subprefecture_









Source









Source​


----------

